# What is the



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2007)

Most devestating move for self defense, what will knock the socks to say off your attacker. Why is it the most devestrated move and how long did it take you to learn it.

I relize alot of folks will have different moves and please explain what each movement is.

The stituation is simple a man is trying  to rob you inside a cover garage it is about 9 pm and very poor lighted area, when you step up to your vehicle he jumps out of the shadows and says give me your wallet/purse.

What now and how do you handle it?

Please give realistic ways of handling the stituation.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 8, 2007)

Give him your wallet, study his features as best you can.  Scars? Tatoos? height? Weight? Skin color? Accent?

Anything that might help identify him.

Once he is off with your wallet call the police and cancel any credit cards, debit cards, movie cards, etc.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Give him your wallet, study his features as best you can. Scars? Tatoos? height? Weight? Skin color? Accent?
> 
> Anything that might help identify him.
> 
> Once he is off with your wallet call the police and cancel any credit cards, debit cards, movie cards, etc.


 

Andrew I agree but is there a single movement that can just take the person out without any fears of getting hurt.

I ask this for there are two new school that says they teach real life SD and that one move that will devastate your attacker. I have been doing this a long time and I do not know of these move, but maybe someone here does.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## zDom (Mar 8, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Most devestating move for self defense, what will knock the socks to say off your attacker. Why is it the most devestrated move and how long did it take you to learn it.
> 
> I relize alot of folks will have different moves and please explain what each movement is.
> 
> ...



Just jumps out alone? No friends, no weapon?

I reach in my back pocket, pull out my wallet, extend it toward him with my left hand....

and then _sock him really, really hard in the philtrum!_ THEN I roll over his semi- or unconcious body, pull out his wallet and take ALL HIS MON...

 just kidding. 

I then call the police, report the robbery attempt and tell them to send an ambulance, too, to make sure the robber is OK.

If he's armed with a knife or gun, however, I would probably comply with his request and hand over my wallet. If he is calm enough I might try to negotiate with him to just take the cash as I will cancel my debit card anyway ...


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't think there is.  Not in the one thing fits all category.  Would kind of be a situation dependant thing more then anything, take what you can get and then keep going till he drops.

But if you had the choice, I'd probably say go with a hook / overhand / cross to the jaw line or side of the neck, hope for a KO.  Or if your in tight a elbow, same spot.  

Easy to land, meaning doesn't take a great degree of accuracy, and a good chance of at least dazing him if it doesn't put him out would be the best bet IMO.  I don't think you'd want to try anything fancy, just go for a straight KO that would make aboxing highlight video 

But to say that's reliable, no, not enough that I would want to escalate something to a fight that could be prevented by buying a new wallet and losing what little cash I carry, not a chance.


----------



## Drac (Mar 8, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Give him your wallet, study his features as best you can. Scars? Tatoos? height? Weight? Skin color? Accent?
> 
> Anything that might help identify him.
> 
> Once he is off with your wallet call the police and cancel any credit cards, debit cards, movie cards, etc.


 
A most intelligent answer..If this "perp" is on something he may not feel it and you just may make him angry enough to do you some damage...


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 8, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> The stituation is simple a man is trying  to rob you inside a cover garage it is about 9 pm and very poor lighted area, when you step up to your vehicle he jumps out of the shadows and says give me your wallet/purse.
> 
> What now and how do you handle it?
> 
> Please give realistic ways of handling the stituation.



Armed or unarmed?   If armed, with what?  

Did he punch at me (from behind, side, or front)?

Did he grab me (from behind, side, or front)?

If he is unarmed and not a physical threat to me, I will probably laugh and tell him to go pound sand and get in my jeep and leave!


----------



## Drac (Mar 8, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Did he punch at me (from behind, side, or front)?


 
A mistake on his part...



			
				Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Did he grab me (from behind, side, or front)?


 
 A *bigger* mistake on his part..



			
				Bigshadow said:
			
		

> If he is unarmed and not a physical threat to me, I will probably laugh and tell him to go pound sand and get in my jeep and leave!


 
That will work...


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2007)

For me, the one thing I've done to stave off a handful or so of would-be attackers has been ... my demonstrated posture and facial expresssion that I am willing to face and fight them.

Who it has worked on:

Two guys from the barrio - Oeste Treces territory, Orange County

Two relatives who shall remain nameless.

A serial rapist attacking women in the parking lot at Westminster Mall, O.C.

A *very* tall Eastern Bloc man upset that he had to follow the rules an American *woman* was enforcing.

Various others who came to a fireworks tent in the wee hours on my graveyard shift to do ... whatever they were going to do.

An ex-husband.

Various teens and youngsters who thought they'd intimidate me into giving them something.

A couple listed above had previously done me harm - but once I was no longer cowarding and simply stood my ground ... after I reached that point ... none of them ever touched me.

Attitude is everything.


----------



## jdinca (Mar 8, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> For me, the one thing I've done to stave off a handful or so of would-be attackers has been ... my demonstrated posture and facial expresssion that I am willing to face and fight them.
> 
> Who it has worked on:
> 
> ...


 
Excellent post. I'm sorry you actually had to experience all of that.

Act like a victim, you make yourself a target. Carry yourself with confidence and look people in the eye, and the odds of becoming a victim go way down. Most criminals are cowards looking for an easy mark.

There is no move that I can think of that can be done with zero risk to yourself. You can't take the attacker's reaction out of the equation, which also takes 100% surety out of the equation too. That said, a quick shot to the throat will slow down, if not completey stop an attacker, or a well placed kick to the knee. Both are fast, require little effort and can be highly effective.


----------



## still learning (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello, If by myself? ....First move is RUN...hopefully faster than the other person.  Escaping should always be a first move, when possible.

If need to strike a person....my tarkets are many..my choice will be his eyes,nose,throat,groin, shin...each sitution may be different and may need a different choice of tarket that is best and available.

Many times a hand strike will be all you need...another time a good kick.

Having a weapon in hand (books,flash lights,umbrella,...than our choices may increase here on how to fight back if need be! .......Aloha

PS: Hard to give a simple answer when the varibles are many....choice of tarketing is more simpler...(depends what is reachable and open)...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 8, 2007)

Crush his jugular with one of them finger set moves; that should slow him down enough for you to back him into a wall and crush his sternum with a step through vertical elbow strike.:mst: 
Sean


----------



## flashlock (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't know, knee him in the balls, stick both my thumbs in his eyes, then elbow him in the face.  If he's still standing, straightblast him across the parking lot.  Stuff like that.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 8, 2007)

Good lord chaps and chapesses ... is the world really as violent as all that! .

Quite seriously, I'm upset that *Shesulsa* has had to experience the things listed in her post .  It seems that the world can indeed be full of people desperately trying to shed their humanity.

On topic, a tactic that might be worth trying should you need it is to lean forward to the would-be assailant and shout "What's the time?!".  You'd be surprised at the power such an off-beat nonsequiteur can have in a stressful situation.


----------



## searcher (Mar 8, 2007)

Not knowing more about the situation I am going to go with the simple jab to the nose with a shinbone roundhouse to the leg about 2-3 inches above the knee.   My intent is to make one body part stop functioning.


----------



## matt.m (Mar 8, 2007)

I am all about any cane technique, I walk with one so why not?


----------



## LOHAN (Mar 8, 2007)

What about some one highly trained in the arts--

Possably Military to!

Now gone crazy & stlks prey --as they he or she--

Still has the realm or mind set (war is not over)

That would be scarry--as they don't take prisoners or worse --

They do take them for tourcher for info that will never exist!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> For me, the one thing I've done to stave off a handful or so of would-be attackers has been ... my demonstrated posture and facial expresssion that I am willing to face and fight them.
> 
> Who it has worked on:
> 
> ...


 

I have been to that mall amny of times, and Temple Beth David is a cross the street


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2007)

LOHAN said:


> What about some one highly trained in the arts--
> 
> Possably Military to!
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry, this is a bit confusing.  What is it you're trying to say here???

Mike


----------



## morph4me (Mar 8, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I ask this for there are two new school that says they teach real life SD and that one move that will devastate your attacker. I have been doing this a long time and I do not know of these move, but maybe someone here does.
> 
> Thanks for the reply


 
Why not go down and watch a class and see what they're teaching or introduce yourself and start a dialouge and see where it leads? You've been doing this long enough to be able to determine if there claims are valid or just hype to bring in new students. My first impression is that it's just hype, and dangerous hype at that, but I tend to take everything with a grain of salt.


----------



## tellner (Mar 8, 2007)

As many have said, it depends so much on circumstances. Given that, a really heavy blow to the base of the skull or cervical spine, a neck crank, The Sublime Meditation of the Four Exquisite Verbs (grab, squeeze, twist, pull), a knee drop to the kidneys, a figure four leg lock with a subsequent forward roll, a head butt that has the whole body behind it, a falling leg break, grabbing the head with one hand and shoving the other thumb hard into the eyeball and a number of others all have a good chance of making it really hard for him to keep fighting you.

Grabbing a big knife and jamming it repeatedly into him (abdomen, kidneys, etc.), pithing him like a frog in high school biology class or cutting important tendons or major blood vessels have been classics for a very long time. As momma said "The way to a man's heart is through his stomach."

There's the ever-popular "take something heavy and hit him repeatedly on the head with it" or "take his head and ram it repeatedly into something hard and immobile". 

And of course you can take your pistol, shoot at his belt buckle and keep firing, moving up the body, until he falls down or you are out of ammunition. 

They're all gruesome. They can all do really bad things to people. Use only when you are in serious danger. Most of all, they're all simple.

And dang, this is my 500th post.


----------



## MJS (Mar 9, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Most devestating move for self defense, what will knock the socks to say off your attacker. Why is it the most devestrated move and how long did it take you to learn it.
> 
> I relize alot of folks will have different moves and please explain what each movement is.
> 
> ...


 
I'm assuming that the situation you listed is what we're going off of here?  The options we have could really be endless.  In the situation listed, is there anyone else around?  Am I alone?  Weapons?  Is he alone?  Assuming its just him and I, I know the smart thing to do, is to hand over your money.  However, there have been many cases in which the person did just that and still got shot.  So, you really have a 50-50 shot (no pun intended ) IMO, the element of surprise is important.  Use a distraction to aid in your defense.  In other words, give the guy something else to think about besides hurting you.  

As for what move...I'm not a buyer of the 1 shot, 1 kill way of thinking.  Can it happen? Sure, but I'm not really a betting man, so I don't want to throw one strike and hope I get the KO.  A series of strikes, ie: punches, followed up with elbows, knees, etc., would probably be my choice.

If there is a weapon, and I decide to take a chance, first and foremost, getting control of the weapon.  From there, try to work in strikes to disarm and take out the attacker.


----------



## Drac (Mar 9, 2007)

MJS said:


> I'm sorry, this is a bit confusing. What is it you're trying to say here???
> 
> Mike


 
I think he means a war vet ala Rambo...


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 9, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I ask this for there are two new school that says they teach real life SD and that one move that will devastate your attacker.



I think it is pretty clear we all know that is not true.... hey wait...  No, there is one thing.  Strap about 10lbs of high explosives and ball bearings on your torso and as the attacker grabs or attacks you, set it off.  I am pretty sure the attacker will turn into pink mist.  Of course you would too, but it will certainly devastate your attacker.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 9, 2007)

Does "Point and shoot" count as one move or two?


----------



## clfsean (Mar 9, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Does "Point and shoot" count as one move or two?


 
Single motion if clearling leather (or nylon) ... one move... 

That was my thoughts for handling the idjit too... 

bad guy jumping from shadows -- "BOO!"

Me --- "AH! ****!! *BANG*

bad guy -- gurgling sounds... 

Works for me...


----------



## morph4me (Mar 9, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Does "Point and shoot" count as one move or two?


 
I think it's one, but the criminal justice system frowns on it:idunno:


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 9, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Does "Point and shoot" count as one move or two?



Depends on how well you flow


----------



## morph4me (Mar 9, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Depends on how well you flow


 
:uhohh: Did you really have to give her that opening?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 9, 2007)

i've had good luck with controlling the chin (and therefore the head, neck and body).

those sorts of things often happen up close.  hand comes up from waist level with a palm strike under the chin.  cup the chin (like a wrestling cross face).  twist the neck and the body follows.

bad guy falls down.  the ground hits a lot harder than i can (32 feet per second per second -- it's not just a good idea, it's the law).  once he's down there i can stomp a mudhole in him or flee, depending on the situation.

this is no more a silver bullet than any of the other good ideas posted.  just wanted to throw a new concept into the mix.


----------



## zDom (Mar 9, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> those sorts of things often happen up close.  hand comes up from waist level with a palm strike under the chin.  cup the chin (like a wrestling cross face).  twist the neck and the body follows.



We have something along these lines as part of our "Kibon Soo" (fundamental/basic techniques) in hapkido.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 10, 2007)

morph4me said:


> :uhohh: Did you really have to give her that opening?



eh.... I guess it didn't sound good did it?


----------



## LawDog (Mar 10, 2007)

A short, bursting, fist strike. This strike has several major & minor chamber points behind it. It has worked for me many times, leaves them breathless. :xtrmshock 
I was a Shodan when I started training, it took five years to finish.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Mar 10, 2007)

4 favorites would be leopards paw, tigers mouth, looping punch and looping ridge hand. None of which I've ever found in a self defense/mma school. 
Leopards paw: as you're curling your fingers in to make a fist stop and make a "half fist" position. This way you be striking with the ridge of your first set of knuckles. Basicly just take leopards paw and punch them in the throut. 
Tigers mouth: take your four fingers and curve them slightly, and arch the thumb. It should make a cup shape with your hands. Again, go for the neck. The leopards paw is stunning device, tigers mouth is meant as a set up to a stranglulation.
Looping ridge hand/looping punch: take attacking hand and swing it around all the way around your back, this generates momentum and therefore force. Keep you elbow bent slightly so it doesn't jam. For looping punch keep your fist bent towards you opponent and smash it into his/her nose. It'll smash like balsam wood. The ridgehand needs to be arched away, and smashed into his/her neck. Aim for the bracial plexis.


----------



## Adept (Mar 11, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Looping ridge hand/looping punch: take attacking hand and swing it around all the way around your back, this generates momentum and therefore force. Keep you elbow bent slightly so it doesn't jam.



Like a haymaker?


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 11, 2007)

matt.m said:


> I am all about any cane technique, I walk with one so why not?


 
Amen, Bro. I had my doctor write me a prescription a few years back (which I carry in my wallet) so if the police ever question it, I'm covered. 

And the techniques are there for an attacker in front, side, behind, bladed weapon, almost any one-on-one scenario.


----------



## tkdwarrior (Jan 3, 2015)

Gouge the eye out.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 4, 2015)

I would say there is no motion that is going to save you; however, you can add power and devastation by negatively positioning your attacker with your free hand. It is the base of the art of Kenpo,


----------

